# INFO please



## McMillan (Jan 11, 2014)

In have a quick question. I am looking for some literature on the amount of time it takes to do repairs and projects I know with experience comes speed. I am looking for something like they have in the auto industry that shows the amount of time they bill for IE; billable hours for repairs. Does any one know of such a book out there. Any info would be greatly helpful, thank you<br>


----------



## McMillan (Jan 11, 2014)

I found this book on Amazon but its not exactly what i was wanting. 
* Estimator's Man-Hour Manual on Heating, Air Conditioning, Ventilating, and Plumbing, Second Edition (Man-Hour... by John S. Page (Mar 17, 1978) *


----------



## McMillan (Jan 11, 2014)

found this one not really it ether. want some thing more sentered around service.
*National Plumbing & HVAC Estimator [With CDROM] (National Plumbing & HVAC Estimator (W/CD)) [Paperback]*


----------

